# Traducción del termino "choke" al español



## lothar83 (Jul 19, 2007)

Muchachos, el termino "choke" tiene alguna otra traducción formal al español además de "choque" o "bobina de choque"??  
Lo necesito para una traducción, gracias de antemano!
P.S. Ya revise el wikipedia, pero alli tambien lo traducen como choque. Quisiera saber si lo llaman asi en todos lados, especialmente en Venezuela.
Gracias!


----------



## 207324 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hola:

No se si sea la traduccion pero tambien se conoce a las bobinas como inductor o solenoide. Asi se encuentra en alguno libros viejos que tengo que todavia no estaban imperializados por la culttura yanqui jeje.

Ojala te sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## mabauti (Jul 19, 2007)

En electrónica, una bobina de choke (del inglés to choke, obstruir; en la literatura aparece a veces castellanizado como "choque") es un inductor diseñado para tener una reactancia muy grande a una frecuencia determinada. Una bobina de choke se usa para impedir el paso de una parte de un circuito a otra de la corriente alterna, al mismo tiempo que se deja pasar la corriente continua.

Las bobinas de choke a frecuencias altas suelen tener núcleo de ferrita.


----------



## VichoT (Jul 23, 2007)

Holas.el nombre tecnico del choke es bobina de radiofrecuencia.

BYE!


----------



## mcrven (Jul 23, 2007)

Lothar83, soy radioaficionado desde 1960 y, de Venezuela.
Tal como te dicen los demás, en casi todos los países de habla hispana, a las bobinas, especialmente a aquellas que se utilizan para evitar el paso de corrientes pulsantes, tanto de baja cómo de alta frecuencia, se les conoce como "CHOQUE". Es un anglicismo derivado de la palabra inglesa "Choke", que significa estrangular, sofocar. En electrónica sería estrangular - en sentido figurado - el paso de corrientes alternativas dejando paso libre a las corrientes directas ( DC ). En el automovil también se usa un "Choque" para estrangular el carburador, en este caso se estrangula el paso del aire para lograr que la mezcla resulte abundante en combustible y reducido el comburente.

Para RF se utilizan bobinas de choque de unos 250 µH, mientras que para filtrar los 60 Hz de la red eléctrica se utilizan valores de 500 mH o 0,5 H o mayores.

Espero haber sido de utilidad.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## lothar83 (Jul 24, 2007)

Muchas gracias muchachos, la información me ha sido de mucha ayuda!


----------

